# Specialist advisor for families with special needs children



## Brendan Burgess (6 Apr 2013)

I have just come across this website and there seems to be a lot of useful information and resources on the site for families with Special Needs children. 

www.financialwellbeing.ie

I have not read any of the material, so I can't judge how good it is. 

Has anyone else used it? 



> *What can we do?*
> We can set up a tailored Special Needs Financial Plan™ that will;
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Sumatra (9 Apr 2013)

For some families financial planning to provide for the care of a child when they're gone knowing that child may never be able to support themselves is difficult to contemplate. If he was willing to give one off talks on the special considerations of the subject I'm sure those involved in financial planning would certainly benefit.


----------



## Tired Paul (9 Apr 2013)

Brendan,

We're a customer of Financail Wellbeing and have been since Oct 2012. I have say hand on my heart that getting advice from Allen Cuthbert has been life changing. We thought we were putting money aside for our youngest child but Allen made us see clarity in all of our finances. He made us aware of some of the problems we would incuur later in life with our youngest such as trust funds and gifts from other fa,ily members etc etc.
For anyone out there with a child that has special needs then a I'd recommend a quick chat with Allen regarding your finances. He'll shed light on what your entitled to in relation to benefits etc etc.
Some might think I would have a biased view but we've recommended Allen to others and they all agree that it was money and time well spent.


----------

